# 4 months old & Testicles not dropped



## Karl772

I have a 4 month old male purebred German Shepherd pup and his testicles havent dropped. When we took him to the vet at 12 weeks the vet said they havent dropped but soon will, then a short while later they had come down and we saw them when we were scratching him on his belly. But when i took him to the vet at 16 weeks we had a different vet and she couldn't find them. Im really not sure whats happening, they should be down at 4 months shouldn't they? Will they come down? the reason im so concerned his that he is such a beautiful looking dog with a perfect personality and we want to used him for breeding in a few years time.


----------



## onyx'girl

Your breeder didn't let you know when you picked him up that they weren't descended? If you bought this pup with intentions for breeding that should have been noted when you bought him. I definitely would contact your breeder about this. The neuter will be more complicated and costly than the normal surgery.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Are you sure those were his testicles that you saw when you were scratching his belly and not the excited bulbs on each side of his penis? . Usually at his age, they don't come down and then up, the ingunial ring is very small if not entirely closed at this stage so pretty hard for the testicles to move through the ring.
Most male puppies have their testicles down by 8 weeks. If they are not down by 12, pretty much not going to come down, but of course there is the rare exception.


----------



## msvette2u

I'd say at 4mos. it's a done deal, too. Not breedable. If you brought him as a show/breed dog then you need to contact your breeder.


----------



## Karl772

**update**

So I contacted his breeder and took him back so the could have a look. They were both undecended but as the breeder breeder was feeling his testicles he actually massaged the right testicle into the schrotum, which i believe his still there today and has been for the past few day because i can now feel it and see it. 
His left one is still undecended and he will be going to see a specialist to see if it is going to come down next week. But i also found out only a week or two earlier my pups brother testicles had only fully come down at about 3 1/2 months. 
So what are your opinions do you think the other one will come down? is he just a late bloomer? the breeders said to me if they both come down he will make an excellent show dog and do very well in shows and people would want to breed with him cause he has all the right traits.


----------



## msvette2u

No, there's not really such a thing as "late bloomer" and if both pups have one undescended then it's likely they'll be that way - should not be bred and cannot be shown. 
You're passing along defective genes if the testicle isn't descended (especially on both pups) and he'll be disqualified from the show ring.


----------



## Karl772

You are not reading my comments probably both pups dont both have undecended testicles only my pup has one down currently.

His brother's testicles had both come down only 1-2 weeks ago, BOTH ARE DOWN..

And only if both of my pups testicles come down will he make a good show and stud dog


----------



## onyx'girl

Karl772 said:


> .
> 
> And only if both of my pups testicles come down* will he make a good show and stud dog*


NO! You shouldn't breed him, and have him neutered as it could be risky to keep him intact. The neuter will also be more delicate and costly.
He may even be infertile. Most often undescended or lack of two is genetic and that shouldn't be passed on.
Here is a link with more information
Canine Cryptochidism: Undescended Testicle in Dogs - VetInfo
You can do a search to get even more info.


----------



## NancyJ

I would make the judgement the OP intends to take the dog through all the proper things such as showing, titling, getting the OFA x-rays, Blood tests etc. *IF* his testicles both drop *AND* he meets breed criteria before he is bred. We all know that a 4 month old is too young to tell his potential as an adult.


----------



## Freestep

You can't show or breed a dog with an undescended testicle. Both have to be down.

Even if you are able to "massage" them into the scrotum, and they stay down, I wouldn't use this dog for breeding. You could show him as long as both testicles are in the scrotum, but breeding him would pass along genes for retained testicles, and no one wants that.


----------

